# Fighting Redfish



## paymerick (May 19, 2010)

Just noticed we had a photography board here, great photos here!

Figured I'd share my most prized photo...

Hooked a red a few years back in what we call "Gar Bayou"... he took out some drag and then darted toward the bank... the area of bank he darted toward just happens to have a build-up of mud and nearly his whole body was exposed for about 10 seconds... I managed to quickly grab my camera out of the dry-box to snap a photo... not a second after I snapped this shot he was back under the water and ripping more drag...

The thing that makes me most proud about this photo is I took it with my left hand, which I am horrible at taking pictures with, while trying to keep the red's back out of the water with the rod and reel in my right... love this picture:


----------



## Fisher Lou (May 16, 2005)

Thats a cool photo!


----------



## TxDremz (Jun 15, 2008)

Nice!


----------



## Terry G. (Jul 17, 2006)

good pic, its a shame the spot on the tail didn't show though, still a good pic.


----------



## paymerick (May 19, 2010)

For sure a shame, Terry G.! 

The spot showed up at first but didn't stay out long, was lucky to get any tail at all...

Interesting, I dug through more pictures on my computer yesterday and found a diff pic of this red... Forgot I got two shots off...


----------



## Terry G. (Jul 17, 2006)

well post it up...oh and the part about getting some "tail" almost funny , oopps sorry about that heheh


----------



## The Machine (Jun 4, 2007)

nice


----------



## TMWTim (Jan 20, 2007)

Multi tasking...Nice!


----------

